# DVD decoder software



## headcrab (Mar 17, 2010)

I was going so well setting up our media computer and then I ran into this. I finally got all the hardware working, so I inserted a video DVD to see if it would work. I couldn't play it because "there's no decoder installed."
I kind of understand what the decoder does, but that doesn't change the fact that I don't have said software.
Where do I get this decoder software?
Thanks.


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is a link to Microsoft's suggestions:

Supported software MPEG-2 DVD decoders in Windows Media Player for Windows XP and Windows Vista

The best free solution is VLC

VLC media player - Open Source Multimedia Framework and Player

there is a version on that site for OS X

Hope this helps
Sharyn


----------



## headcrab (Mar 17, 2010)

Is there a freeware option? I can't spend any more on this system.
VLC failed miserably. I can install all the DVD playing software I want but the codecs/decoders etc. don't exist so it wouldn't help. Nor do I want to buy some software and find that it doesn't help my problem.
Is there a decoder plugin for Winamp?


----------



## jonliles (Mar 17, 2010)

What are you trying to open the DVD with and output it to? Sounds like some of your drivers may be corrupted. Windows Media Player or VLC should have no issues playing any DVD.

1st try to uninstall WMP. Then reinstall and update it to the most current (which is the easiest way to get the new codecs). 

You could also try DVIX "The Playa" which is also freeware (& has codecs) that will allow you to play several different formats from the HD as well as std DVD's.

If all else fails, do an internet search for the codec you need. Include the codec name in the search to minimize the garbage.

Last but not least, try a different PC. The DVD drive could be dying, or the disc could be bad.


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 17, 2010)

Not sure exactly what you issue is

Is it that VLC would not work or that you are running an alternative player and need the codec decoder/ or ???


Ordinarily VLC works just fine what was the problem? Playlist issues? VOB files issues???

Here is a link to Winamp Powerplayer download

PowerPlayer II - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Sharyn


----------



## headcrab (Mar 17, 2010)

I will quote windows media player: "Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because a compatible DVD decoder is not installed on your computer."
Installing new dvd playing software won't help until I install the decoder. I just installed WMP11 and it said the same thing. The DVD shows up in each program as "Unknown DVD."
I would look at all the solutions presented thus far but each costs money, which I don't have for this. I bought the hardware, and now the manufacturer expects me to pay MORE money for the software to make it work.


----------



## ScottT (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you tried a different DVD? Could it be a region issue?


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 17, 2010)

try this and see if it fixes your problem

Free-Codecs.com : Download K-Lite Codec Pack 5.8.3 FULL, K-Lite Codec Pack 5.8.3 STANDARD, K-Lite Codec Pack 5.8.3 BASIC : K-Lite Codec Pack is a collection of codecs and related tools

Sharyn


----------



## headcrab (Mar 17, 2010)

I tried DVDs that are known to work here. The region is currently set to "not selected."
When I get in tomorrow I will try Nero OEM 6 which I know works.


----------



## jonliles (Mar 17, 2010)

I LOVED Nero 6. Nero 7, though, caused issues with my Pro Tools software and with Audacity.


----------



## zuixro (Mar 17, 2010)

In my experience, if VLC won't play something, it's a problem with the source. (file, dvd, etc.)


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 17, 2010)

zuixro said:


> In my experience, if VLC won't play something, it's a problem with the source. (file, dvd, etc.)




that has been my experience also, I am gathering form the posts that for some other reason the OP had decided not to use VLC

Sharyn


----------



## zuixro (Mar 17, 2010)

SHARYNF said:


> that has been my experience also, I am gathering form the posts that for some other reason the OP had decided not to use VLC
> 
> Sharyn



I think that *technically* under the DMCA, VLC is illegal (in the US) because they didn't pay for the CSS license. I can't see that really being a problem though.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 18, 2010)

If you purchased this from a manufacturer, did it come with recovery disks? The codecs should be part of what was already set up, not a separate software. I would contact the manufacturer (or look up their website) and the codec/decoder should be freely available.


----------



## billo18 (Mar 18, 2010)

This software is okay. But I much prefer Free DVD Decoder on Tucows. It more fast.


----------



## headcrab (Mar 18, 2010)

The k-lite codec pack worked yesterday, but I come in today and find that the system is corrupted and won't boot. Neither explorer.exe nor taskmgr.exe will initialize. And just when I had the computer working perfectly...


----------



## gpforet (Mar 18, 2010)

Better to have crashed now, and have to time to get it right, then during a show when you'll never quite be sure if the system is stable....


headcrab said:


> The k-lite codec pack worked yesterday, but I come in today and find that the system is corrupted and won't boot. Neither explorer.exe nor taskmgr.exe will initialize. And just when I had the computer working perfectly...


----------



## jonliles (Mar 18, 2010)

Sound slike your PC has other issues and the corrupted Codecs are just a system of a larger issue. For a quick fix, use a different PC.

The appropriate fix for your media computer is to repair the operating system. Bad segments in the hardrive media, operator error, installation erros or maybe a virus has caused this PC to crash and burn.


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 18, 2010)

headcrab said:


> The k-lite codec pack worked yesterday, but I come in today and find that the system is corrupted and won't boot. Neither explorer.exe nor taskmgr.exe will initialize. And just when I had the computer working perfectly...



Sounds like you have a nasty virus

Do you have Microsoft Security Essentials?
If you boot up, select last know good configuration, and then run MSE. 
There are a lot of nasty virus infections out there. Are you running XP or vista or 7? There is a root kit infection that sometimes interferes with some of the automatic updates

Not sure what os you are running here is a link for some useful info

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/explorer-exe-wont-start-at-boot-in-windows

Sharyn


----------



## headcrab (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been using Clamwin AV, but we decided that the HD was probably faulty, so I'm installing WinXP on a new drive. I'll see how that goes.
Formatting...34%...


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 18, 2010)

Typically the issue you are having is NOT the hard drive but rather either a root kit or virus. BUT if you are using a new hard drive that would get around the root kit issue, as long as you do not have any other drives in the system that might be infected and in turn infect this drive.

I have seen this problem a few times, and it can be pretty nasty. Microsoft security essentials is free and does a pretty good job. I know others have made comments re media player but as you have found out Microsoft does NOT put the dvd playback/codec software in the package. So you either buy one of the packages MS recommends or use the K lite codec package

Sharyn


----------



## jonliles (Mar 18, 2010)

SHARYNF said:


> I know others have made comments re media player but as you have found out Microsoft does NOT put the dvd playback/codec software in the package.
> Sharyn




The standard codecs are available on the Windows website - these codecs will read any STANDARD DVD. Other fancy media (divx, rm, various other compression software) requires proprietary codecs. If it is a _normal_ MPeg format, WMP should handle it, if a _normal_ AVI file, Quicktime / Itunes should handle it.

As a former PC tech, I think fragging the drive is the right way to go. Install ALL of the updates to the OS and hardware prior to installing any software. Install the software. Then at that point...get an external cheap harddrive to back everything up to (you pick your back up utility) and lock it away for when this happens again. As it is Windows, it will happen again.


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe this is not quite right. You might be able to read a user created dvd but it will NOT play a commercially available dvd

if you look at the microsoft web site it just points you to packages that you can buy. Sometimes when you install a dvd drive or dvd writer you might have gotten a dvd player codec. The exception to this is 

If you're running Windows Vista Home Premium or Windows Vista Ultimate, DVD capabilities are included as part of the operating system 

Be interested to look at the link

Supported software MPEG-2 DVD decoders in Windows Media Player for Windows XP and Windows Vista

It is not clear what windows7 included or does not include.

Usually the issue is reading VOB files from commercial dvd's

Sharyn


----------



## jonliles (Mar 19, 2010)

W7 is just srtipped down Vista. It has the same codecs. I've beta'd both.

VOB is hardly a "odd" codec. Very common. It _should_ be bundled in multiple media player programs. The only codecs I have ever bought is when encoding Mpegs to other formats on my PC and not playing a DVD.


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 19, 2010)

Microsoft only include these codes in the highest levels of Vista only home premium and Ultimate so it depends on what version your tested. IT technically is not a codec issue, but a content protection issue and what fees microsoft was willing ot pay for what version. Since some of the lower versions are bundled into oem deals at a very low price to the OEM, these lower version so of vista did not have these codecs. 

Sharyn


----------



## headcrab (Mar 29, 2010)

SHARYNF, you were probably right that the codecs I downloaded were infected. I was able to access system restore with the safe mode console, and I restored the computer (which removed the infected codecs). Now I have had Nero 6 and its codecs loaded for at least a week and no problems.
I'm hoping it stays that way...


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 31, 2010)

link to k-lite full version
http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=5641&s=775

link to k-lite basic
MajorGeeks.com - Download Freeware and Shareware Computer Utilities.

These are tested and virus free

My suggestion would be to use VLC (it is not illegal, as someone before mentioned) there are no licensing fees for CSS, CSS is a formatting language. WMP has given me a lot of problems as has quicktime. VLC gives you basics which really is all you need on a media computer. Not to make bad the name of apple and microsoft but they tend to load up their products with useless junk that really has no use except the "oh thats cool" and never touched again.

make sure to scan all the downloads you get just to make sure you are staying safe on the internet.


----------



## zuixro (Mar 31, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> My suggestion would be to use VLC (it is not illegal, as someone before mentioned) there are no licensing fees for CSS, CSS is a formatting language.



Not Cascading Style Sheets, Content Scramble System

libdvdcss (the decoder that VLC uses for DVD's) _is_ illegal under the DMCA because it is unlicensed and allows the user to bypass the copy protection on a DVD.

Edit: Maybe "illegal" is too strong of a word. It's kind of a gray area.


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 31, 2010)

zuixro said:


> Not Cascading Style Sheets, Content Scramble System
> 
> libdvdcss (the decoder that VLC uses for DVD's) _is_ illegal under the DMCA because it is unlicensed and allows the user to bypass the copy protection on a DVD.
> 
> Edit: Maybe "illegal" is too strong of a word. It's kind of a gray area.



this function of VLC is quite new to me, i've always had to use other things for that.... hmmm... maybe i should open vlc up and see what kind of coding it has... 

i was going to say i'm pretty sure that a device capable of bypassing is not illegal but rather the user who uses the software to do the illegal thing that is in trobule (hence why limewire still exists)


----------



## zuixro (Mar 31, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> this function of VLC is quite new to me, i've always had to use other things for that.... hmmm... maybe i should open vlc up and see what kind of coding it has...
> 
> i was going to say i'm pretty sure that a device capable of bypassing is not illegal but rather the user who uses the software to do the illegal thing that is in trobule (hence why limewire still exists)



Limewire only shares files. libdvdcss, however, circumvents the DRM placed on the disk. Circumventing DRM is illegal under the DMCA. (even when done for your legally allowed backup copy, but that's another rant)


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 4, 2010)

Just a friendly reminder (and a thank you) that discussions about illegal use of software will not be tolerated here on CB. So far this thread has danced in some gray areas but hasn't gone over the line. On behalf of the Senior Team, thanks! Remember somebody is trying to feed their family by creating and selling software. If you illegally download you are stealing.


----------

